# Some forums you would like to see?



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey salties!! 

How do you all feel about the salt water section? Would you like to see forums that are dedicated to different corals, inverts, propagation and the like?

Or do you like seeing everything just as it is for now? If you would like to see some new sections, which ones and why?

I'll just have to okay it with staff and Holocron of course but I just wanted to get your feelings.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

For now, I'd like everything saltwater to remain in one forum. This way, more people will get a chance to look into different types of topics and contribute. I find that when I'm on other Marine forums, I tend to stick to 1 or 2 subforums only and rarely read and contribute to other topics. So for now since the GTAA Marine population is still relatively small compared to places like 3reef, etc...I think in the spirit of knowledge sharing and learning, it's to our advantage to keep things simple and in one place.

addendum:

Then again, or are you guys of the thought: "Build it, and they shall come"... ?

I'm all for the expansion of the Marine section, but I'm not sure if it's the right time to 'expand' to subforums yet. What I'm concerned about is that if subsections are created, we may have less people participating in the different discussions since their interests then become focused. With less participation from others, people might stop posting here and migrate else where.

I think what would go a long way is to help cultivate a reputation for having a helpful, friendly and knowledgeable members and just naturally let word spread through the grapevine and watch membership grow. And THEN expand the Marine section AS NEEDED.

Maybe I'm being too conservative in my approach? Then again, as the saying goes...everything's a gamble and every plan perfect until the first shot's fired.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I think 2 or 3 might be good, Say 1 for equipment, 1 for livestock, and 1 for all the other general discussion stuff.

Any more than that and it will be too empty.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I am just getting into salt but like cypher said, the gtaa salties are few. If we expand too quickly, it may scare people away 

I would like to expand as we grow though. Similar to what 50seven mentioned, just a few general subforums.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Be nice to have a chat room


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I totally agree with CYPHER, one forum is good and we have more people participating which bring us together!!!!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

TBemba said:


> Be nice to have a chat room


I'll see what I can do with this, I can't do much as far as software upgrades myself but I do know a room that would work and is always has people in it.

I just gotta work out permissions. 

Thanks for the feedback you guys! Feel free to PM any mod or admin if you have any ideas or concerns about the site and we will try our best


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Make a Beginner section 

< I am still learning about the lighting on reef aquarium


----------



## KeMo (Sep 3, 2010)

I agree with cypher too. There are only a select few of us on here in the marine section. Keeps us close plus most of us are following eachothers builds aswell.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

bigfishy said:


> Make a Beginner section
> 
> < I am still learning about the lighting on reef aquarium


You'll be fine just posting your question in the main thread until it actually gets busy.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

leave it as for now. I'm looking into getting into salt, but there isn't much of a demand on GTAA.. unless I am mistaken.

Equipment, General, would be good topic divisions.


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

Saltwater aside, I'm also really new to using forums and find it considerably easier to navigate with fewer links.

Plus, everyone is right about "few of us here" since I already recognize all the names.

IMO Splitting into more right now would be too soon.


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

I put yes... but not right now. in a little while.

would like to see something along the lines of equipment, general, and maybe member's tanks.

but for now the way it is now is fine.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Marine is a fairly small community... I fear splitting the marine forum might seperate us.

Although I do approve of the recent additions to the marketplace


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Kweli said:


> Although I do approve of the recent additions to the marketplace


+1  Thanks!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Sorry for the delay you guys.  Thanks for the feedback!


----------

